# Will they ask us to pause adoption



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Just a quick question. I have endometriosis and think i'll need another op. Will LA ask us to stop application till its over. Could not be for a while yet as appointment with gyny not till oct. We are just waiting to be assigned s/w at moment. I personally know it won't affect things, would just mean i'm a better mummy if hopefully not in pain all the time. Any advice appreciated. Thankyou x x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

I honestly don't know hun but would be interesterd to hear what people think as I have just been referred to hospital about my endo. I would kinda like to hope that it wouldn't change things as obviously your op will come sooner than the approval/matching stage, we were told it would take 1-2 yrs from start to finish so you should be well and truely recovered by then x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi Sweets, hi always an auntie,

I previously replied about this on another of Sweets posts, but am sorry to hear that you may face another op for the endo.

We are nearly through with the home study and I've recently been advised to have an operation and laser the endo on organs. My SW has been great about it all and really supportive, but in the end it's now delayed the panel date and the remainder of the home study - they asked that I fully recover first and once I am back to work (2month+), we can proceed with remaining meetings etc. 

I know it all very much depends on where in the UK you are but I think it's very likely to be delaying the adoption process at some stage anyway. Whilst some LA may say to start home study until then - another may say to wait. 

I did not want to tell them and kept delaying seeing the GP so it would not come up on my health checks (which was a bit stupid but pains were not as bad 8 months ago), but now I am glad it's all out and I know that once I am better again, it's full steam ahead again with the adoption. Like you I want to be a healthy mum and it somehow feels like a big burden has come off my shoulder.

So I guess what I am trying to say    is that you may be facing a delay at some point through the adoption process anyway (unless your endo calms down, or another treatment is successful and you don't need any operation).

I am just glad I'm no longer beating myself up over it, though I am still gutted about the delay, but it seems it's all falling into place now.

Good luck to you both, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Kaytie we are only at the very start of our journey info evening next week. I guess I am really lucky my endo doesn't really cause me too much pain its normally something I am aware of if that makes sense rather than serious pain I did tell the GP that when we saw her Monday it is more the lack of energy and just wanting to sleep that gets me thats how I know things are so good somewhere.  Pleased you feel better now you have opened up about it all roll on getting your op done and sorted and then you will be back on track. Good Luck x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply hun. Hope things are going ok for you. Good that things were only delayed for a few months. Hiya always x x Does anyone else have any experience on this. X


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was advised by my Sw that if i was to need an operation then the HS would have to stop until such time as I had had the op and fully recovered, We thought this was going to be a stumbling block as I have been advised to have an operation however it is not urgent, and I plan to have it in the next 5 years or so, she said they would not consider placing a child with us if I had to go in for an op fairly soon into the placement ie - 1 year as the child could not cope with the upheaval, luckily mine was all aired out and our HS was not delayed, and I plan to have the op in about 5 years when fingers crossed we could have had a child for a few years,  the SW was very strict in saying that if a hospital op was urgently required they would deffo stop our HS.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks ladypink. Well, had appointment at hospital, they don't want to operate at this stage. I'm going on zoladex for 6 months. Anyone else been on this and has it been an issue with s/w x x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi sweets,

I have been on zoladex a few times, I found it hell on earth and the hot flushes were horrendous
The second time I was on it, it actually made my endo 10 times worse and had to have emergency surgery for a 26cm cyst and really bad endo that was growing at a fast pace. I don't want to scare you but my consulant did say he never seen anybody react to zoladex as I did so I was a 1 off, I would never go on it again.
Everyone react to drugs differently.
I just waned to warn you.
I hope they work for you and that you only have mild hot flushes
Good luck
Skyblu.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks skyblu. Have been on it before, it was horrid but you have to do as recommended don't you. Hope your ok x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had zol twice and my symptoms were completely different second time round!  

Sweets pleased to hear they don't want to operate and hope zol works its magic   

xx


----------

